# Wago 750-849 - keine Verbindung in ETS 5 (Applikationsprogramm)



## meisterschaf (25 Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche mich momentan an einer KNX-Programmierung mit einem Wago 750-849 Controller. 
Die Steuerung wird mit den in der Wago-Steuerung programmierten Variablen von ETS 5 akzeptiet. Jedoch meldet das ETS eine Verbindungsstörung (siehe Bild). Komischerweise meldet sich die Wago-Steuerung mittels den ETS-Diagnosetools ohne Probleme bei der ETS-Software zurück.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo mein Fehler liegt? Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar! 

Liebe Grüße

Maik


----------



## GLT (25 Juni 2017)

Hast Du 2 Wagos?
Derjenige, der schon als Router programmiert wurde, kann nicht zusätzlich ein IP-Controller sein - ein Gerät, das nicht vorhanden ist, kann sich auch nicht melden.


----------



## meisterschaf (26 Juni 2017)

Nein, es läuft auf einer Wago-Station, welche meines Wissens nach auch beide Aufgaben bewältigen kann. Wenn ich den Bus über ETS abfrage, bekomme ich auch beide "Wago-Geräte" angezeigt.


----------



## GLT (26 Juni 2017)

Mit den beiden Anwendungen hast Du natürlich Recht - das geht.

Die technische Adresse des Routers ist falsch - Linienkoppler u. Router folgen dem Schema x.y.*0

*Wie ist die Schnittstelleneinstellung deiner ETS?


----------



## meisterschaf (26 Juni 2017)

Ich habe die technische Adresse des Routers angepasst. Das übertragen des Applikationsprogramms ist leider trotzdem nicht möglich.

Hier meine Schnittstellen-Daten:


----------



## GLT (27 Juni 2017)

Die Tunneladresse stimmt hier nicht - sie müsste z.B. 1.1.255 lauten u. die ETS diese als Schnittstelle verwenden.
Routing geht auch nicht?


----------



## Stero (27 Juni 2017)

Guck ich falsch oder liegen deine Netzwerkschnittstelle und die Wago in unterschiedlichen IP-Adressräumen?


----------



## meisterschaf (27 Juni 2017)

Ich habe nun die Tunneling-Adresse angepasst, leider ohne Erfolg.... :-(

Die Adresse ist weiterhin sichtbar, wenn ich die Bus-Linie scanne.










Keiner der beiden Schnittstellen hat trotz des erfolgreichen Schnittstellentests beim übertragen funktioniert.

Langsam macht mich das verrückt....


----------



## GLT (28 Juni 2017)

Die Linie 1.0 ist keine TP sondern eine IP-Linie - die Tunneladresse nicht als Routingadresse verwenden, sondern eine Adresse aus dem Bereich 1.0 (für Routing z.B. 1.0.250)

Hast Du die Routerapplikation nach den Änderungen nochmals geladen?

Probier mal die Geräteinfo auszulesen, ob das geht.

Eine WLan-Verbindung ist aber nicht beteiligt?


----------



## meisterschaf (28 Juni 2017)

Mit der Tunneling-Adresse 1.0.255 habe ich es auch erfolglos versucht.

Die Routerapplikation wurde nochmals vollständig geladen.

Die Geräteinformation lies sich gestern ohne Problem auslesen.

Ja, eine WLAN-Verbindung ist daran beteiligt. Habe die Station an meinen WLAN-Router angeschlossen und ETS5 und CoDeSys greifen über WLAN auf die Station zu. Bereitet die WLAN-Verbindung zusätzliche Probleme? Die Datenübtragung funktioniert ja soweit.


----------



## GLT (28 Juni 2017)

meisterschaf schrieb:


> Mit der Tunneling-Adresse 1.0.255 habe ich es auch erfolglos versucht


Das wäre NICHT die Tunneladresse sondern die ROUTING-Adresse!
Wer die Topologieregeln tritt, der wird zurückgetreten 

Zeig mal die Routerconfig, ob Du da was gedreht hast.


Manche Router haben in der Vergangenheit durchaus Probleme bereitet, z.B. die AVM FBs.
Mach einfach die kabelgebundene Gegenprobe.


----------



## meisterschaf (28 Juni 2017)

So, hier die ausgelesnen Geräte:


----------



## GLT (2 Juli 2017)

Kabelgebunde Kommunikation inzwischen getestet?

Wie sieht es mit dem PlugIn für den IP-Controller aus - was ist da eingestellt?

Hast Du abweichende IP-Einstellungen in PlugIn/Webadmin?


----------



## meisterschaf (3 Juli 2017)

Kabelgebundene Kommunikation wurde überprüft, diese hat leider keinerlei Besserung gebracht.

Die IP-Einstellungen sinf überall die Selben, sowohl im Wago-Controller, als auch im ETS. Wenn mit PlugIn die Parameter des IP-Controllers gemeint sind, dann passt dies ebenfalls.

Ich habe irgendwie noch nicht ganz verstanden, was die Routing-Adresse sein soll...


----------



## GLT (3 Juli 2017)

OK - dann versuchen wir es mal step-by-step.

Wenn Du mit einer Programmierschnittstelle (USB) an die Linie gehst, bekommt die Schnittstelle eine Adresse der Linie - diese MUSS zwingend zur Linie passen.

Wenn man jetzt per Netzwerk einen IP-Router vor sich hat, gibt es 2erlei Möglichkeiten

 Kommuniziert man per Multicast (Routing) mit dem System (befindet sich also topologische oberhalb der Linien) muß die ETS eine Adresse im Routingbereich haben (darf also keine unterhalb des Routers, somit der Linie entsprechend sein). Man bekommt allerdings keine Telegramme mehr mit, die unterhalb des Routers (also Linie) laufen u. per Filtertabelle geblockt sind.

IP-Router bieten aber auch 1-4 Tunneladressen an - diese stellen quasi virtuelle Linienbusschnittstellen zur Verfügung; möchte die ETS so kommunizieren (Tunneling), muß die Tunneladresse zur Linie passen. Vorteil, man bekommt die Kommunikation auf der Linie wieder mit, ohne die Router "aufmachen" zu müssen.

Vertauscht man beide Zugriffsarten/Adressen so kann der Router die Kommunikation nicht ordnungsgemäß durchleiten - die Kommunikation bricht ab.

Die IP-Adresse des Controllers kann man an verschiedenen Stellen festlegen - deshalb ist es wichtig, das die Einstellungen an jeder Stelle (Webfrontend/ETS-PlugIn etc.) passen u. sich nicht widersprechen - passiert gern mal.


Aber noch eine Frage an dich:

Hast Du für den IP-Controller Ein-/Ausgänge in CoDeSys erstellt?
Die Sym.XML in die ETS importiert u. die KOs mit GAs verknüpft?
Zeigt der Controller Fehler-/Diagnose-LEDs an?


----------



## meisterschaf (4 Juli 2017)

Alles klar, das habe ich soweit verstanden. In meiner Einstellung für die Routing-Verbindung ist die Adresse 1.0.2 hinterlegt (also topologisch über dem Router mit 1.1.0) und bei der Tunneling-Adresse ist die Adresse 1.1.255 (also in der Linie 1.1.x) hinterlegt.
Die IP-Adresse des Wago-Controllers ist bei den Schnittstellen, in der Wago-Konfiguration und in den Parametern von Router und IP-Controller mit 192.168.178.151 angegeben. Die Multicast-Adresse steht "Standartmäßig" noch auf 224.0.23.12, sowohl an der Schnittstelle als auch im Controller.

Zu deinen Fragen:
Im Codesys ist ein Programm hinterlegt mit dem KNX-Master-Baustein für den 750-849-Controller und einem KNX-Switch-Baustein. Die Sym.XML ist im ETS eingebunden und die Variablen stehen dort zur Verfügung. Eine Variable wurde im ETS mit einem Binärausgang verknüpft. Der Controller meldet keinerlei Fehlercodes und die Fehler-LED leuchtet ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## GLT (5 Juli 2017)

Bei direkter Kabelverbindung - hast Du die Verbindung direkt verkabelt oder den Switch der FB eingesetzt?

Ich würd nochmals den Knotenaufbau penibel prüfen - vor allem Endklemme.
Das IP-Device hast Du schon mal adressiert - wiederhol das mal.
Betriebsartenschalter stimmt?

Welche ETS-Version hast Du genau?
Unter welchem OS läuft der Rechner?
Evlt. Virensoftware/Firewall, die Schwierigkeiten machen könnte?


----------



## meisterschaf (5 Juli 2017)

Netzwerktechnisch hänge ich mittlerweile direkt am Controller. 
An dem Wago-Controller hängt die KNX-TP1-Klemme, eine 8x DI-Karte, eine 8x DO-Klemme und die Endklemme. Da ist alles in Ordnung. KNX-Spannungsversorgung und KNX-Binärausgang sind mittels Datenschiene miteinander verbunden, von dort aus geht es per Kabel zur Wago.
Ich verwende ETS 5.5.3 auf einem Windows 7 PC. Das deaktivieren von Firewall und Virenschutz hat auch keine Veränderung gebracht, ebenso die Neuadressierung.
Falls mit dem Betriebsartenschalter der des Wago-Controllers gemeint ist, so ist dieser auf oben, also RUN gestellt.


----------



## GLT (5 Juli 2017)

Datenschiene ist Museeumstechnik - ich gehe mal davon aus, gebraucht geschossen.

Der Kontroller - neu oder gebraucht?


----------



## meisterschaf (5 Juli 2017)

Controller ist auch gebraucht, da es erstmalig ein Versuchsaufbau werden sollte.... 

Ich denke ich sollte vielleicht doch mal mit Wago direkt Kontakt aufnehmen.


----------



## meisterschaf (6 Juli 2017)

So, es funktioniert endlich! 
Wago hat mir ein Firmwareupdate geschickt, nach dessen Installation lief alles ohne Probleme.

Danke für die Hilfestellungen und die Gedult.


----------



## GLT (6 Juli 2017)

Dann ist gut

Welcher FW-Stand war da vorher drauf?


----------



## Stero (15 Juli 2017)

Viel interessanter: Welcher ist es jetzt?
Ich habe nach fünf Monaten Abstinenz wieder zur 849 gegriffen und BOOOM ... genau das gleiche Problem.
FW 01.01.32(05)


----------



## GLT (16 Juli 2017)

FW05 	vom 04.07.2012 wäre offiziell die aktuellste.

Seit Erscheinen vom 889er habe ich nur noch den in Projekten verwendet.

also wohl goto WAGO-Support


----------



## Stero (16 Juli 2017)

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass ich die PAs von IPController (1.0.1) und Router (1.1.0) problemlos setzen kann, aber die Applikation nicht. Auch alle Geräte hinter dem Router (1.1.1 etc) sind programmierbar. Und das merkwürdige daran: Es lief schon mal. Das einzige was ich in der Zwischenzeit geändert hab war das Update von ETS5 auf 5.5.3?!?


----------



## GLT (16 Juli 2017)

Es gibt die ETS inzwischen als 5.5.4

Wäre ein Versuch wert.


----------



## Stero (16 Juli 2017)

Korrektur: Ist schon die 5.5.4


----------



## Stero (16 Juli 2017)

Ok. Erledigt. Wenn ich den Haken bei "Direkte IP-Verbindung" raus nehme, dann gehts. Warum auch immer - ist ja schließlich ein IP-Gerät


----------



## GLT (17 Juli 2017)

Wäre noch interessant, ob das beim Meisterschaf auch so war oder ob da tatsächlich eine FW ins Spiel gebracht wurde.


----------



## Stero (17 Juli 2017)

Und die Routerapplikation lässt sich nur schreiben wenn ich gleichzeitig auch die PA schreibe.


----------



## rudi26 (17 Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

habe jetzt auch das Problem mit dem IP-Controller. Er läst sich nicht mehr Programmieren. ETS 5.5.4
Firmware ist die 5.
Die Routerapplikation läst sich bei mir auch nur mit der PA in einem Rutsch übertragen.
Gibt es von WAGO dafür eine offizielle vorgehensweise?????


----------



## GLT (17 Oktober 2017)

Ich würd mich einerseits an den Wago-Support wenden, damit diese auch offiziell über die Umstände informiert sind und
andererseits auch bei KNX mal ein Ticket aufmachen.


----------



## meisterschaf (18 Oktober 2017)

Servus,

bei mir habe ich nur das FW-Update gemacht, danach ging es mit allen zuvor gewählten Einstellungen. Seit dem habe ich auch keine Probleme mehr damit gehabt.


----------



## GLT (18 Oktober 2017)

Und WELCHE FW hast Du jetzt?

Das wurdest Du weiter oben schonmal gefragt, genaus, welche vorher drauf war.


----------



## rudi26 (18 Oktober 2017)

So, danke ersteinmal. Habe den Wago-Support angeschrieben und in ehr kurzer Zeit auch eine neue Firmware bekommen.
Alles läuft jetzt so wie immer.


----------



## rudi26 (18 Oktober 2017)

Also bei mir ist jetzt laut WBM die Firmware 01.01.37(00) drauf.
Ist laut Support eine Beta.
Die unverträglichkeit ETS5 zum 750-849 ist also bekannt.


----------



## meisterschaf (20 Oktober 2017)

Habe auch die Version 01.01.37 auf dem Controller


----------

